# doing my first waterchange, advice please!



## AngleTetra96 (Sep 5, 2012)

the title explains itself


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

How many gallons??


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

a test to know your waters quality would help guide you in change.If your changing on schedule(every week/ bi weekly) than at least 25%(your 29 could handle a10 gallon change).Knowing your; ammon,nitrites,trates,phos should be your first que.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

You haven't really stated what sort of advice you're looking for. Are you using a syphon and bucket? Python or other water changer? Size of tank and inhabitants? Type of Dechlor? 

I use a python on two tanks and syphon/bucket on 3 smaller tanks (these also have fry/shrimp in them). I change approx 50% every week. If using the python, I treat the tank with Prime as it is filling up. When using the bucket, I treat the water in the bucket before adding to the tank. In both cases, I make sure the water temp is approx the same as the tank is. And I vacuum the substrate where I can as I remove the water (tanks are planted).

I also take this time to rinse out filter media in the old tank water, maybe every other week, or as needed.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The title explains next to nothing, so no one can answer the unasked questions....


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

I think the title means: I've never done this before - what can go wrong.

1) vacuum as much gravel as needed to take out 25% of the water that's in your tank
a) You may need to switch off the filter to stop it running dry
b) You may need to turn the heater off as it will crack from thermal shock and electrocute you and the fish in the worst case.

2) Pour the water in your favorite potted plants - they will thrive.
3) Get a thermometer and fill your bucket with water at the right temperature - or slightly below - and bring it up to temperature with water from a kettle.
4) add a good dechlorinator at the recommended dosage for the water in your bucket and stir.
5) You could put an airstone in the bucket for a few minutes as the water from the supply is "degassed" This will balance the pH a little before adding it to the tank
6) Raise your bucket above the tank and use your gravel vac to syphon the water back into the tank - to slow the return, you can put a small clamp on the hose but this is probably unnecessary. - Might stir up the water too much, cause bacterial bloom/cloudiness
7) once a month, rinse your filter sponge, housing etc in the old tank water before replacing it. Doing this in tapwater will make your aquarium unsafe. - Ammonia/Nitrite poisoning danger.
8) Never change all your filter media at once. This will make the water unstable for your fish. - Ammonia/Nitrite poisoning danger.
9) Don't vacuum too much
10) Turn the pump and heater back on
cb


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Angle

Just wondering is this the tank you set up and had running for a month on the 5th sep or is it the tank you had set up on the 15th sep and had running for about a month with the black phantoms??
In my posts to you 'trying' to help i told you i was confused, i didn't get a reply, so I read your posts about this tank.
IMO how utterly pointless being untruthful about the length of time you've had a tank running.

I say it as I see it,i struggle to hold things back but, one thing for sure Angle. i'm not confused anymore.
I hope your fish do well.


goldie


----------



## AngleTetra96 (Sep 5, 2012)

goldie said:


> IMO how utterly pointless being untruthful about the length of time you've had a tank running.
> 
> i never lied about how long ive had my tank up, i am just very in organized right now and very easily confused.


----------



## AngleTetra96 (Sep 5, 2012)

it is a 29 gal and it has tetras in it, ty for everything btw everyone i dont have a gravel vaccume, do i use a reular one? i have many more questions but i am so tired and it has been a long day at school. bye.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I think Clep.berry gave you perfect list on how to do this, just dont forget to plug in heater again too. you will need a gravel vac soon I vacume 1/2 the gravel every water change it gets all the gunk up out of the gravel they are not expensive. untill then use whatever you can to get water out, like a hose or small bucket. but get a vac soon, if you post your ammonia/nitrte reading we can help in how much water to change, is tank fully cycled?


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

OK. I added the heater in Hanky - happy now?
Lol... maybe we need a sticky on this!
cb


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

clep.berry said:


> OK. I added the heater in Hanky - happy now?
> Lol... maybe we need a sticky on this!
> cb


yes I'm happy lol, I just wanted to add that because of personal experiences, I've both forgotten to unplug the heater and cracked the glass and forgotten to plug back in, luckily without fish lost.
I think your post would be a perfect sticky


----------



## AngleTetra96 (Sep 5, 2012)

tank is hopefully fully cycled, i have 5 fish in it, (tetras) and the ammonia is at .5, 0 nitrite


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

You have Ammonia = Your tank is not cycled.
0.5 is far too high - you NEED a 60-70% water change immediately.
cb


----------

